# PROTOTYPE: 2.5L Billet Dipstick



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2013)

For quite some time, I have grown tired of the orange plastic disptick mounted on the front end of our motors. I had noticed Gruven provided plenty of billet alternatives, but after discussing a 2.5L option with them at last year's SoWo, there seemed to be no interest in making a 2.5L option. Seeing as though I currently have a billet valve cover, oil cap, coolant cap, and fuel rail (no intake manifold, thanks hydraulic steering!) I sent my idea over to my pal & parts guru, Scott at US Rally Team right across the bridge in NJ.

Scott is always a man of practicality when it comes to parts. He won't just make something purely for the sake of aesthetics, but for an actual need and improvement of that which is already there. Having grown tired of the orange plastic look, I had also noticed that the plastic tabs snapped on both sides of my stock dipstick, the rubber o-ring had finally broken, and it was just a cheap eyesore with a poor seal sitting on the front of my engine. Scott took the idea and had a design drafted and finally sent off to production.

The idea had been tickled on the 2.5L Facebook page for close to a month, including a few teaser CAD screenshots and even a prototype in Scott's hands, and just yesterday, it finally arrived on my doorstep for actual application and use.










*Thoughts & Reactions*

It is solid. Nicely cut, shaped exactly the same as the stock dipstick (minus the tabs on the sides) and a far sturdier 'weight'. It is an evident improvement and a reliable alternative to the plastic stick we are given. It holds a bit more snug and requires some muscle to pull from the dipstick tube, but it is more reassuring as the stock stick didn't seem to have that 'fit' or 'grip', especially considering my rubber o-ring broke.

Scott intends on putting these into production as long as my engine doesn't explode over the next few days of running this first draft (which, in all reality, is not going to happen).

So, for you baywhores, billet fans, and even those of you that have experienced the same issues I have, here's your answer.

Pricing & availability is to be determined.












_*Big thanks & much love to Scott @ USRT for making this happen! *_


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Provided that its not crazy expensive, I would like to get one for when the stock one does finally die.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

sweet, i love billet accessories


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

looks cool, i don't think i would buy it until the connecter at the top of the tube is replaced too though.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Im in for one for sure:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

Saw this posted on Facebook earlier today actually! Definitely on my to-do list once it is released.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome, I'd be interested in one. What does the "dip" end look like?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2013)

Gunbu said:


> Awesome, I'd be interested in one. What does the "dip" end look like?


Same as the stock stick. Gray. Matches up perfectly with length as the stock.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So when will the official sale date happen?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> So when will the official sale date happen?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


As aforementioned, to be determined.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2013)

BUMP!


----------



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaany updates? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

DerekH said:


> looks cool, i don't think i would buy it until the connecter at the top of the tube is replaced too though.


^^^ this


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Brendan no longer owns a 2.5 so Im wondering what happend with this? Cause I want one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2013)

It is sitting in my garage if anyone wants to buy it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Smh...unsubscribed

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It is sitting in my garage if anyone wants to buy it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Are you saying you still have the billet dipstick? Cuz I'd buy it.


----------

